# shires hi lite saddles with self adjusting gullet???? any experience?



## kerryflower (12 March 2010)

Hey everyone,

I'm looking for a dressage saddle for my 4yo KWPN. I don't want to spend a fortune as he is going to change shape and want to get a nice one once he has finished growing so for the mean time was thinking what to get. Saw these, with the self adjusting gullet (explained below) Anyoen tried one before? What's the verdict??? 
Thanks guys xx

with Benefit system makes fitting so simple that you only need to choose between a standard or wide Gullet. This innovative GP saddle houses the worlds first self-adjusting gullet system called the Benefit TM System which allows one gullet to fit your horse or Pony throughout its life cycle of growth and carrying condition. The hinged plates on the gullet are embedded in the padded saddle point pockets. They simply self-adjust to your horses wither or shoulder profile when you girth up and according to the riders shifting weight. This system offers more freedom & flexibility of movement through your horses shoulder. We know that every horse is different, the new gullet technology, combined with tailored saddle panels makes it suitable for all horse and rider combinations. The Hi-Lite Elite GP saddle is ideal for those who ride different horses regularly or for allowing the horse to change shape according to its condition. Although these saddles adjust to the width of the horse, they do still house a tree, which provides protection for the horses back and allows the rider more support and stability on the horses back. It is made from durable Super Tuff Leather look material which is UV resistant and Waterproof which is easy to clean, just simply wipe over with a damp cloth. No oiling or waxing is required. It is also extremely lightweight compared to normal Leather saddles, weighing around 5kg, making it easy to carry and less weight for the horses back. This saddle can be used with a standard numnah or saddle cloth no special pads are required and it comes with a 10 Year manufacturers guarantee with every saddle


----------



## Champion1969 (21 May 2013)

Im wanting to know the same please


----------



## DandH (27 August 2013)

Ok I had one of these for my Trakhner 15.2hh. He is has a flat back and these saddles are not really ideal for these type of horses/ ponies. I was told by the saddle fitter that I bought this saddle from to use a non-elastic girth to get the best out of the hinge system. 
I don't use this saddle anymore. My horse did end up with a bruised back and after a visit from a physio and six weeks of stretches, rest and gradually introducing weight onto his back again I had to get him measured and fitted correctly. Through my naivety (have to be honest) and a good sale pitch by the saddle fitter, in the sense it will sit on any type of horse which is NOT the case.
 If you are knowledgable and you know how a saddles should fit these saddles are great value for money but I would say they aren't the best saddle in the world and in your case COULD be a good filler in while your horse is still developing. I would definately recommend getting someone to double check everything. 
Basically, would I recommend Hi lite Elite saddle....NO. Save, to get a proper master saddler (preferrably someone that is recommended, not off the internet like me) they usually have second hand saddles and it is so worth it. Now my lovely boy can move so freely and the behaviour when tacking up and riding is so much better.


----------



## dianchi (27 August 2013)

Interesting theory, however I have got myself a wintec one, that I can change myself, found this really useful with my TB mare that drops weight quickly plus all ready for when my baby is to be backed!


----------



## BeckyD (27 August 2013)

I know a couple of people who have used them and both of them had severe problems which were caused by the saddle giving the horse a very sore back.  One of them had a horse with a very flat back and low withers, and the other's was a horse with very, very high withers.  It cost both my friends quite a lot of money to fix the soreness caused by the saddles and also a lot of time and money wasted on lessons as things got steadily worse and their horses got more and more resistant.

Having seen their experiences, despite the idea/concept sounding an interesting one, I'm afraid I wouldn't buy one myself.


----------



## TarrSteps (27 August 2013)

Another no, sorry. There is a reason such a promising sounding idea is only available in a low end saddle. 

There is another adjustable tree technology that works on a ratchet system, the Wellup tree, that I've used and quite liked but even they have had problems with the joint slipping and it is a much sturdier construction. Jointed trees are just not that viable.


----------



## Fluffy bunny (27 August 2013)

Bought one for £70 (dressage model) used it once, sold it for £35 I think.  Most uncomfortable thing I've sat on!


----------

